# Health Insurance Tax Deduction



## LordBinky (Dec 11, 2019)

I drive rideshare as a sideline to my main job, the employer of which doesn't provide health coverage. I get my UPMC health insurance through the marketplace. Can I deduct any percentage or all of my monthly premiums as a business expense? Thanks


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

LordBinky said:


> I drive rideshare as a sideline to my main job, the employer of which doesn't provide health coverage. I get my UPMC health insurance through the marketplace. Can I deduct any percentage or all of my monthly premiums as a business expense? Thanks


No but you MAY qualify for the _premium tax credit_ to pay for some or all of the premium. If you haven't already applied it to your insurance bill (when you set up the policy at Healthcare.gov) you can apply the premium tax credit towards your tax bill on your tax forms. You should have gotten a 1095A in the mail if you got insurance form healthcare.gov. The tax software has a place to input the numbers while your filing.


----------



## LordBinky (Dec 11, 2019)

Yeah, I expected as much. Reading back, I think the deduction refers to if you set up your own business and are paying premiums for your employees. Oh, well. Worth a try.


----------

